

Learn the Basics of RBD and SQL - FranProgrammer

Hi. Since I have just finished my degree in CS I was looking for my first job. Now my biggest concern is my poor knowledge about the SQL and Relational Databases. I am looking for good and concrete courses fast to read but difficult to understand. The level of the courses I am looking for are the same as the papers: "A relational model of data for large shared data banks" and "The entity relationship model". The roots of RDB.<p>Could you help me?
======
bartonfink
<http://www.db-book.com/>

It's a website that's meant to accompany a textbook I used in college, but you
don't really need the textbook. This site has slides that cover the material
well enough to get started. Note that it's relationally-specific almost to a
fault, so you won't get a whole lot of insight into NoSQL if you decide you
want to go that route later.

------
bgilroy26
I got a lot out of Anthony Molinaro's SQL Cookbook, it had a surprising amount
of theory in it.

It doesn't sound like you're looking for a cookbook type book though, what I
think you're looking for is books by C.J. Date and Joe Celko.

------
macarthy12
Free online course on DB from standford

<http://www.db-class.org/course/auth/welcome>

